# Hybrid v Iron Equivalent



## HRC99 (Jan 5, 2010)

I was just wondering which lofts on hybrids generally equated to which irons?

I'm just trying to get my head around the best composition for my bag for whenever we do eventually get to play again.


----------



## bobmac (Jan 5, 2010)

Manufacturers differ but as a rough guide
15 deg...1 iron
18 deg...2 iron
21 deg...3 iron
24 deg...4 iron 
and so on


----------



## Andy (Jan 5, 2010)

A wealth of info Bob and never a complaint about giving advice.

Your a credit to ur profession.

Andy


----------



## bobmac (Jan 5, 2010)

A wealth of info Bob and never a complaint about giving advice.
Andy
		
Click to expand...

Some of it is right too


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 5, 2010)

Do manufacturers tend to pinch that at all in the same way they do with their iron lofts or are most hybrids as they say on the tin.


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Jan 5, 2010)

A wealth of info Bob and never a complaint about giving advice.
Andy
		
Click to expand...

Some of it is right too 

Click to expand...

He's a bit miserable though.....apparently.....


----------



## bobmac (Jan 5, 2010)

A wealth of info Bob and never a complaint about giving advice.
Andy
		
Click to expand...

Some of it is right too 

Click to expand...

He's a bit miserable though.....apparently.....  

Click to expand...

Are you talking about me behind my back? Well, are you?


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Jan 5, 2010)

A wealth of info Bob and never a complaint about giving advice.
Andy
		
Click to expand...

Some of it is right too 

Click to expand...

He's a bit miserable though.....apparently.....  

Click to expand...

Are you talking about me behind my back? Well, are you? 









Click to expand...

No, I'm talking about you behind my PC screen - it's safer.....


----------



## kid2 (Jan 5, 2010)

Its probably safer in this thread with all the hostility in the other one  
I bought a 24* hybrid to replace my 4i after a couple of bad patches with it but lately im bombing my 4i and if i tried i cant hit the hybrid out of my way so im taking it out of me bag.....


----------



## bobmac (Jan 5, 2010)

No, I'm talking about you behind my PC screen - it's safer.....  

Click to expand...

Dont you know I can bend a ball around a PC screen?


----------



## HRC99 (Jan 5, 2010)

Manufacturers differ but as a rough guide
15 deg...1 iron
18 deg...2 iron
21 deg...3 iron
24 deg...4 iron 
and so on
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Bob, that's really useful.  Much appreciated.


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Jan 6, 2010)

No, I'm talking about you behind my PC screen - it's safer.....  

Click to expand...

Dont you know I can bend a ball around a PC screen?  

Click to expand...

An interesting skill.  Just out of interest, what do you do with the other one?

That's the kind of stuff I used to see on EuroTrash!  Stick it on YouTube - you'll be famous overnight!!!  You could be the GM forum's version of SuBo......


----------



## HRC99 (Jan 6, 2010)

Manufacturers differ but as a rough guide
15 deg...1 iron
18 deg...2 iron
21 deg...3 iron
24 deg...4 iron 
and so on
		
Click to expand...

Just wondering if you knew how Taylor Made stacked up against these figures.

Thanks!


----------



## bobmac (Jan 6, 2010)

Depends which model you have. Look for yourself  here


----------

